# Orochimaru and Tsunade Doujinshi part 6



## Sai (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay I have finally finished color part 6 *phew* sorry all was busy with other fanarts...so that's my excuse hehe. I got one cool orochimaru fanart coming up and this gonna take up alot of time cos it has manda. 



To those who failed to log into my deviant's gallery kindly click the spoiler button below sorry for the poor quality cos the file has been compressed to jpeg inorder to get fast connection 



Part 1 

Part 2 

Part 3 

Sorry part 4 is at home, but u can view it at 

Part 5


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 29, 2007)

yay really cool ^^ weldone


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor Tsunade, always loosing the ones she loves. Looks good and interesting development with Tsunade drunkly hugging Orochimaru. XD


----------



## Sai (Apr 29, 2007)

hehe lol yeah, poor Tsunade, lets see if they will get together or not at the end...i'll reveal the last previous episode too in this thread for those who missed that out


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

nice, love ur work!!!


----------



## Aeld (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone who attempts doujinshi with jiraiya deserves a puppy in my book


----------



## Na- (Apr 29, 2007)

This has potential. Although i'm noticing some minor english spelling issues, and if you feel insecure, Feel free to PM Me and i'll give you a hand with it.


----------



## Sai (Apr 29, 2007)

Na- said:


> This has potential. Although i'm noticing some minor english spelling issues, and if you feel insecure, Feel free to PM Me and i'll give you a hand with it.



That would be great if you could help me with the dialogue but i got only 2 more episodes to go


----------



## Orochimarufan86 (Apr 29, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!! that doesnt look like Tsunade. That looks like tonton's mom.


----------



## majin_ssj_eric (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice manga.  Well done!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

...cute...


----------

